# Ganguly decides to quit



## mrbgupta (Oct 7, 2008)

Ganguly to retire after Australia Tests
 Cricinfo staff
 October 7, 2008



      *content-ind.cricinfo.com/inline/content/image/333137.jpg?alt=2

               Sourav Ganguly has announced he will retire after the upcoming Test series against Australia. 
  "This will be my last series," said Ganguly at the end of a routine press conference in Bangalore. "Before coming here I spoke to my team-mates and hopefully I will go out with a winning knock." 
 Ganguly, 36, has scored 6,888 runs in 109 Tests, with 15 hundreds. He played Tests 49 as captain, the most by an Indian. The 21 matches won during his tenure is also an Indian record, and his win percentage of over 40 is the highest for players who have captained India in more than one Test. Starting with a hundred on debut, Ganguly's Test average has never dipped below 40. 
 Kris Srikkanth, head of India's new selection panel, felt Ganguly made the right decision. "I think Sourav Ganguly has been an excellent player," he said. "He has brought so many laurels as captain and player. 
 "He had a good chat with me and [fellow selector] Narendra Hirwani. He wants a peaceful series without any troubles on his mind. I hope he goes out with couple of hundreds. Ganguly was one of the best captains the world has ever produced and I think he deserves it." 
 India's selectors picked Ganguly in a 15-man squad for the first two Tests against Australia despite intense speculation on his future leading up to the selection meeting in Mumbai last week. Ganguly had reportedly considered quitting cricket after being overlooked for the Irani Cup match between the Rest of India and Delhi but India's selection panel valued his experience over youngsters like Rohit Sharma, Yuvraj Singh and Mohammad Kaif. 
 In 311 ODIs, he scored 11,363 runs at 41.02. He captained India in 147 ODIs. His last ODI was against Pakistan at Gwalior on November 15, 2007. He is one of only three players to complete the treble of 10,000 runs, 100 wickets and 100 catches in ODIs, Sanath Jayasuriya and Sachin Tendulkar being the others. Along with Tendulkar, he formed a prolific partnership at the top of the order, with 6,609 runs at an average of nearly 50 per stand in 136 innings. 
 Since his recall in December 2006 and till the end of the home series against South Africa earlier this year, Ganguly scored 1,571 runs at 50.67, including a maiden double-century. However, he managed only 96 runs in six innings during India's 2-1 series defeat in Sri Lanka this summer.


----------



## confused (Oct 7, 2008)

WTF....... source???
oops cricinfo....sorry.


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 7, 2008)

This was long overdue..
However, may the Prince of Calcutta continue to reign


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 7, 2008)

He has been shabbily treated during the past few years. Glad he himself chose to end his misery, rather than wait for a chance to play, which would have never come.


----------



## axxo (Oct 7, 2008)

not a wise decision


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 7, 2008)

At last. Ganguly got some sense stilled into him.
After being the highest run getter last year(test+odi), he was still the first to be dropped.
Long live BCCI, u rock


----------



## skippednote (Oct 7, 2008)

BYe bYe DAaDA


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 7, 2008)

Great news.


----------



## Indyan (Oct 7, 2008)

Wise decision. Because with BCCI, you can be rest assured that they would dump him as soon as they get another oppertunity. Its a shame really. In spite of performing well he has been dropped time and again.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 7, 2008)

Its about time..  Good luck for your future daada..


----------



## x3060 (Oct 7, 2008)

good luck for the series, may you perform ultimate


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 7, 2008)

Good


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 7, 2008)

its gud to retire gracefully..Gr8 going dada


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Oct 7, 2008)

Royal Tiger Of Bengal Will Rule Forever Over Our Hearts


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 7, 2008)

old news


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 7, 2008)

So which channel offered him commentry/expert position. But I am happy for Saurav. Quit while you are ahead.


----------



## apoorva84 (Oct 8, 2008)

good decision...right time to quit...waiting any longer would have made matters worse..


----------



## ancientrites (Oct 9, 2008)

not a good decision thou.he still had 2 years in him contd upto 38 and then call it a day.well its too late now.i hope he changes his mind before signing the retirement letter.


----------



## Garbage (Oct 9, 2008)

Me too thinks that he shouldn't quite just now.


----------



## Davidboon (Oct 9, 2008)

good luck for your future dada.........


----------



## utsav (Oct 9, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> At last. Ganguly got some sense stilled into him.
> After being the highest run getter last year(test+odi), he was still the first to be dropped.
> *Long live BCCI, u rock*


+1


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 9, 2008)

@utsav
dreamcatcher was sarcastic man..chill 
Anyway, it's a shame that he had to exit this way, considering that his position in the squad has been speculated by everybody from the roadside paanwalaa to Boycott 
After all, we are talking about the most successive Indian captain of all time here, he does deserve some dignity


----------



## nix (Oct 9, 2008)

hmm... indian senior must give up their positions and make way for juniors. be happy, he cant play on forever. 
i think tendulkar will play on forever...


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 9, 2008)

Arrey there's an age till when a person shud and can play...they shud quit when they r still in form...not go off like a rotten beaten up player..instead leaving wid dignity is more important


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 9, 2008)

^^They must, but not at one go. Some gap must be there between exit of two players.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 9, 2008)

yes...so ganguly now..sachin wat say aftr 3 months hehe


----------



## izzner (Oct 9, 2008)

It was over due....

he shud have retired gracefully...

now it looks as if he decided to quit coz of failing badly in last few games


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 10, 2008)

Dont worry guys...we will see another POC 2 in future...

PRINCE OF CALCUTTA 2


----------



## shantanu (Oct 11, 2008)

Saurav can never be replaced.. I think in MY opinion Sachin, Saurav and Dravid are the backbone, and till date there has been no replacement to them, Dhoni is only for modeling and hair style, who else is in competition ? i dont find anyone.. As said earlier in the thread Saurav was dropped after scoring the highest runs last year and he was called a comeback king.. it was coz of Dhoni and That selector vyangserker that he was dropped.. but why ? if this continues , a day will come when indian cricket will loose like our national sport Hockey... So BCCI is a place for filling own pockets and not looking what is happening.. !!!

This is bad as hell, and i guess next to go is Dravid and no no not sachin


----------



## astroutkarsh (Oct 13, 2008)

Spam????


----------

